# Recolzabraços



## _Husby_

Hola!

Algú sap dir-me com es diu en català correcte el "recolzabraços" o "reposabraços"? El DIEC no recull cap de les dues opcions... Potser "reposador" o "recolzador"?

Gràcies!


----------



## Agró

Diccionari català-valencià-balear*
Braç* _m:_
*2. *Cada una de les peces d'una cadira, sofà o altre moble, destinades a descansar-hi els braços del qui hi seu. Havia caygut desmayada dins els brassos de s'única cadira que'n tenia, Maura Aygof. 32.


----------



## _Husby_

Agró said:


> Diccionari català-valencià-balear*
> Braç* _m:_
> *2. *Cada una de les peces d'una cadira, sofà o altre moble, destinades a descansar-hi els braços del qui hi seu. Havia caygut desmayada dins els brassos de s'única cadira que'n tenia, Maura Aygof. 32.



Sí, però la paraula _braç_ per a mi és quan forma part del mateix moble perquè és com el braç d'un cos humà. Culpa meua perquè he oblidat especificar que el que jo volia dir és un moble abatible enganxat a la paret, com una tauleta, però per a recolzar-hi el braç.


----------



## Aidanriley

Bueno, ho he buscat en diversos diccionaris i no he trobat cap entrada coincident, però si que he vist "recolzabraços" a Catalunya. A IKEA (haha xD) vaig veure que posaven "cadira amb recolzabraços".


----------



## Elxenc

Bon vespre.

Segons el Diec2 (per allò dels que són fidels als "normatius"): 



butaca  
_1 _f. [LC]  [IMF] Seient amb* braços* i amb el respatller lleugerament inclinat endarrere, generalment entapissat. 
_2 _f. [LC]  [JE] Seient de les sales d’espectacles disposat amb uns altres en files o rengleres.
Els seients d'un cotxe no deixen d'ésser una butaca, i més si en tenen braços per a descansar /reposar els braços del cos humà.


----------



## Lotusarah

reposabraç abatible?


----------



## Elxenc

Lotusarah said:


> reposabraç abatible?



Cap problema amb aquesta expressió.


----------



## _Husby_

Hola!

Pensava que ja havia respost però se'm deu haver passat... Al final ho vagi deixar com "tauleta" perquè en mirar-m'ho de nou vaig adonar-me que era massa quadrat per als braços (acostumen a ser més aviat rectangulars). Gràcies tanmateix per la vostra inestimable ajuda!


----------



## Elessar

*reposabraços *[repozabɾásos]



m. inv. Peça situada a cada costat d'alguns seients, que servix per a reposar-hi els braços.



*braç *[bɾás]

*9.* m. Part d'una cadira, d'una butaca, d'un sofà, on la persona que ocupa el seient reposa els braços.

Font: http://www.avl.gva.es/dnv


----------

